# snowboard bag for 2?



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

what's a good snowboard bag that would fit 2 snowboard with bindings? boards sizes are 153 and 149. i need one for me and my wife but not sure which one would fit two boards. would it be smart to get 166 size bags or stick to 156 or so?


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

I have put mine and my girlfriends boards (base to base) in a shitty one board bag before... it took some elbow grease but it was just a cheap bag that i got for free from purchasing some shit on ebay. I'd say even if they wouldnt fint in the bag w/ the bindings on both boards you could just take one of the sets of bindings off and piggy back it on the other board then sit the loose bindings next to the mounted bindings. 

REMINDER if one or either of the boards has a metal studded stomp pad dont let the stomp pad touch the base of the other board


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

admin said:


> what's a good snowboard bag that would fit 2 snowboard with bindings? boards sizes are 153 and 149. i need one for me and my wife but not sure which one would fit two boards. would it be smart to get 166 size bags or stick to 156 or so?


I have a 181 Burton wheelie bag. Used it to go to Whistler last spring. It survived the plane no problem and I packed my 167 board/binding and my sons board which was only a 121 but it would have fit another larger board. I also stuffedd 2 sets of boots in the bag but with 2 long boards/bindings you might not be able to fit in the boots. One board gets strapped in tight and I just wrapped a bit of bubble back around the edges of the second so nothing would get scratched.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the ogio caddy and get my gf's board and mine in there when we are packing people into the car so there are less bags. fits very well and the bag expands in size making it amazing. check it out... OGIO - Caddy


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Get one that is the right length for your boards. Going with a longer bag won't do you any good. It's the depth you need to be concerned about. These should all work:

Burton Burton Wheelie Locker
Burton Burton Wheelie Board Case Snowboard Bag
Burton Burton Board Case
DAKINE High Roller Snowboard Bag from Dogfunk.com
DAKINE Overload Convertible Snowboard Bag from Dogfunk.com


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Get one that is the right length for your boards. Going with a longer bag won't do you any good. It's the depth you need to be concerned about. These should all work:
> 
> Burton Burton Wheelie Locker
> Burton Burton Wheelie Board Case Snowboard Bag
> ...


i would think getting one longer would give you alot more room for boots/gear


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Just take the bindings off one board and slip in under the other with couple of towels between them. Then wrap the bindings in a towel or something and put it on the ends of the top board. That is what I would do. It is easy just screw the bindings back on once you get to where you are going.


----------

